
Ask HN: Do you donate to open source projects? - ghoshbishakh
I just donated to Mozilla (choice of the org may be controversial). But this is the first time that I donated to any open source kind of an organization. The process of donating was easy which is really important to me.<p>Do you donate to open source projects or some other technology related cause?
======
bandali
Yes, I'm an associate member [0] of the Free Software Foundation (FSF) [1],
which besides supporting the GNU project in various ways, runs many Free
Software-related campaigns [2] and supports a variety of other Free Software
projects.

[0]: [https://www.fsf.org/associate/](https://www.fsf.org/associate/)

[1]: [https://www.fsf.org](https://www.fsf.org)

[2]: [https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/](https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/)

------
jrepinc
Yes, regular donator to FSF, FSFE and KDE

------
pjmlp
Yes, either by direct donation, or by buying books written by their
communities.

Supermarkets don't take Git pull requests.

------
orangeshark
I am a Free Software Foundation member.

